# Our Baby has a Cancer Tumor at 3.5 years old



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

A few days ago(friday) we found a bump on him and scheduled a Vet appointment for Saturday. The vet informed us after aspirating it that it was in fact a subcutaneous mastocytoma tumor, Cancer... A little different than the more common mast cell tumor because this one was underneath, where most are on the skin. We scheduled the surgery for this coming Friday to try and give him the best chance of survival possible. 

What's worse is a very similar bump has since appeared on his front leg. We're contacting the vet tomm to make them aware that
they may have to do two removals if even possible. 

My wife and I don't have any kids, so of course she cried when we got back into the car. We took Di Vinci to the dog park to play with the other dogs like he loves doing. I must say, if I thought we spoiled him before, he's certainly going to get his way through this situation. 

I'm really hoping that the 2nd bump isn't a tumor. Not sure what we would do. 

He is by far the best thing we could have asked for. 

I'll keep this thread updated, We'll know more Friday morning when we take him for surgery.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, what a worry!! I will keep Di Vinci in my prayers, and hope that this all turns out okay for you. Please keep us posted. Poor little guy!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my heart goes out to you Firefighter. Here's hoping for a positive outcome and a full recovery.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Firefighter,

News like this is always a shock and never easy to take.

Please stay positive for your boy. From your pics he looks very fit and in good shape, hopefully this will stand him in good stead.

They are tough little 'buggers', tougher sometimes than we give them credit for.

Good luck with the treatment.

Hobbsy


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Stay strong and positive, your beautiful boy certainly looks like a tough little cookie from the lovely pictures.

Hope all goes well on Friday... will be thinking of him


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Firefighter,

I am so sorry to hear your news, but let me tell you it may not be as bad as you think.

Please think positively. I know when any of us get this awful news we think the worse. 

I have a Great Dane who also had a subcutaneous mast cell tumour at 4yrs of age. It was removed and they got good margins. He had one further lump removed the following year which was benign. He is still enjoying life at 9 yrs of age (which is really old for a large GD). Over the years he has developed lots of lumps but together with our vet we have decided not to put him through any further surgery. 

I also know of a black lab who has mast cell tumours and has never had them removed he is still with us 5 years after the first diagnosis.

So there is hope, and I wish you and Di Vinci the very best of luck and will be thinking of you.

There are some interesting veterinary papers available on the internet about mast cell tumours and one fact that caught my attention was the fact that there was a high incidence of mast cell tumours in male dogs that were castrated at 3 +. My GD was castrated at 3and half. Coincidence maybe but interesting.

Mast cell tumours are related to the immune system and an allergic reaction to something. We took Fergus to the Animal Health Trust here in the UK. The specialist that we saw recommended that we stop vaccinating him so as not to compromise his immune system further. 

The interesting thing is my Vizsla has serious allergies but my the GD shows no outward signs, but obviously his immune system as been compromized.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

Update: I came home to find for the first time ever he went #2 ( I think ) in the living room. He's never used the bathroom inside before
so I know it was an emergency. 

It was certainly diarrhea, but it almost looked like he puked it up because there were a couple fresh pieces of food gravel. 

He also puked water up since I've been home and hes used the #2 outside 3 or 4 times in the hour I've been home.

I called the vet, dr's in a meeting and they'll call me back. I might have to take him in today. 

Cliff Notes: Came home, he went #2 inside, Might take him in today to see why hes sick. 


UPDATE #2 for today

Dr called back. Taking him in so she can see him and see whats going on and why he's sick.


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

UPDATE #3 for today

Went in, He got an X-ray to make sure there wasn't any blockage in the intestines to cause the puking (wasn't #2 ) and he only drips when he tries #2 so that prompted the xray which turned out alright. No blockage or anything. 
She aspirated two more bumps, one is not a tumor and the other is unknown because it was too small to get anything. 
We'll watch it, and if it grows like it did a few days ago (it returned back to size) we'll take him in to test it. 
He also got a shot to help him not puke so he can hold some water down. 

Surgery rescheduled for next thursday one week from today. 




[/color]


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Thinking of you both and hoping things turn around for Di Vinci soon. Good luck on Thursday, he'll have lots of red dog fans sending him good thoughts!


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

From a Brother in arms(Maine FF/Medic) DaVinci will be in my thoughts and prayers> I lost my first V to Lymphatic CA and it devistated me. I really know how you feel and what you are going through.

Good thoughts and vibes being sent to DaVinci and your family

Dave S


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Will send some good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sending good thoughts your way


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

You are both in my prayers


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

Update: 

Di Vinci is home, (sorry we've been busy caring for him) we picked him up thursday evening at 5pm. He has been home since and 
so far so good.

They took two malignant tumors and we'll know in a week or so what the pathologist says about which stage ( 1 - 4 ) and how aggressive it is. 










If he's relaxing in the bed or with us where we are within reach he wears this blue inflatable collar because its MUCH more comfortable for him. ie. He's eating in this photo.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Firefighter,
My heart goes out to you for the anguish you are going through... hopefully the worst is over and Di Vinci is on his way to recovery and total remission.
We will pray for him and send lots of Positive healing energy.
Please keep sending the updates, as we are looking forward to the pictures of him once more doing his favorite things.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you and Di Vinci are going through ****.

I do hope he is now on the road to recovery. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Will be thinking of you all. I hope his recovery is smooth, quick and comfortable.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is hoping the worst part is behind you, and your pup has smooth sailing for years to come. We owners stress, worry, and shed a few tears, but the dogs are very stoic. Give them a couple of days and they act like it never happened.
Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

Although it is easy to say, keep positive. As long as there is hope that things will get better, it is better to have hope.

I know what you are feeling, trust me. Best wishes for your baby...


----------



## dietz (Mar 15, 2015)

Our V had a skin cancer tumor on his paw at 5 yrs old and had removed They got it all, but vet said that dogs with pink skin are more susceptible to skin cancers and we need to use a sunscreen on nose and paws We are in southern CA and our V hunts birds in the desert,so he is out in the sun alot


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, dietz! I noticed that this was your first post. My boy Willie likes to sunbathe so much in the summertime, I bought this stuff called "epi-pet" for him. It's a sun protector spray developed by veterinarians specifically for dogs and horses. 

_p.s. Any updates on Di Vinci? How is he doing, Firefighter? _


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

*Hey everyone, 
Just an update.

He got his stitches removed and is healing great.

Pathologist came back with info, the front was benine but the rear wasn't. It was cancer, but luckily it was self contained and hadn't spread through the blood stream yet. So, All is better! We just gotta keep an eye on him for new bumps*[/color]


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Even though cancer is never good news, being self contained,(and I'm guessing they got clean margins) would be. 

I have one that had two tiny lumps removed in December of 2013. They came back as being sarcoma, but low grade and clean margins. She is scheduled to have a new lump removed Friday. She is one happy go lucky dog, and got to have a little over a year without any surgeries. 
I just started looking at it this way. If she has a few under the weather days from surgery and stiches, about 14 days total. There is still 351 good days in a year. Don't spend them being sad, give your pup a hug, and then take him to do something fun. He has no idea why your worried, and the word cancer means nothing to him.


----------

